# 100 amp GE disconnect heating problem



## TucsonMike (Jun 18, 2013)

Ran into a 100 amp Fusible GE disconnect that was taking out one fuse due to overheating. Found the upper fuse holder was missing the spring clip that holds the upper fuse bar tightly between the contacting surfaces. 

Load on the unit was around 50 amps and the unit was extremely hot, causing the fuse to fail as well as discoloring the #2 Cu conductor feeding the line side of the disconnect above the switching mechanism.

Replaced the upper fuse holder portion of the disconnect and the feed wire. 

Called back a year later for fuse blowing problem. Found the system extremely hot once again at only 50 amps continuous draw. Assumed the GE rotational contacts that connect the line knife to the load knife below must not have been making good contact. Replaced the line parts, load parts, rotational contacts, and feed conductor. Went back a few days later and found the feed wire and fuse almost too hot to touch with only 50 amps draw.

Any suggestions out there as to why the system would be heating with only 50% load?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

TucsonMike said:


> Ran into a 100 amp Fusible GE disconnect that was taking out one fuse due to overheating. Found the upper fuse holder was missing the spring clip that holds the upper fuse bar tightly between the contacting surfaces.
> 
> Load on the unit was around 50 amps and the unit was extremely hot, causing the fuse to fail as well as discoloring the #2 Cu conductor feeding the line side of the disconnect above the switching mechanism.
> 
> ...


The Fusible GE disconnect must be damaged somehow, or there is a bad splice in the circuit, or something is tapped into it.

You need to get a 24 hour reading on the amp draw, something must be kicking on and overloading the circuit.

Welcome to the forum...:thumbup:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Replace the disco. It is bad.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Put the Garbage Electric product in a dumpster where it belongs.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Put the Garbage Electric product in a dumpster where it belongs.


I don't mind their resi panels all that much. They copied siemens to a T, except their arc-faults are so ****ty they don't trip all the time.

I wouldn't have a GE commercial panel shoved up my asss.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Do a IR scan under load, or with the switch de-energized measure resistance line to load on each phase with a microhmeter.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> I don't mind their resi panels all that much. They copied siemens to a T, except their arc-faults are so ****ty they don't trip all the time.
> 
> I wouldn't have a GE commercial panel shoved up my asss.


That's not what I heard.

I agree with the J man. Throw the GE in the trash and replace it with anything else.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> That's not what I heard.
> 
> I agree with the J man. Throw the GE in the trash and replace it with anything else.


I am good with that. 
Have you ever looked at a newer GE resi panel? Sometimes people throw out opinions about crap they tore out from years ago.
The GE layout is not that bad and people are replacing Siemens breakers with GE (so I hear)


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> I am good with that.
> Have you ever looked at a newer GE resi panel? Sometimes people throw out opinions about crap they tore out from years ago.
> The GE layout is not that bad and people are replacing Siemens breakers with GE (so I hear)


Close. Put in a 200A 42 circuit 3 phase load center (plug-on) last year that was a piece of absolute garbage. Also did a 5 unit stack-metering setup that was garbage, a motor starter that was garbage, garbage disconnects, etc. Maybe their new single phase stuff is decent, but the crap that I have worked with that was GE in the past year or 2 has been absolute garbage and won't willingly subject myself to installing it. Square-D QO and Homeline for panels, and Siemens for pretty much everything else is what we tend to do.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

We get bad out of the box GE breakers with alarming frequency. We always order a few extra because pretty good chance one or more in the order will be NFG.


----------

